

WhatsApp threatens legal action against API developers - ch0wn
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/WhatsApp-threatens-legal-action-against-API-developers-1716912.html

======
ch0wn
Anyone who's interested can still check out the git repository at
<https://github.com/venomous0x/WhatsAPI>. They didn't remove the actual
commits yet.

~~~
wnstnsmth
The API is back online.. and the security issues prevail (check out my post
[http://wnstnsmth.net/blog/2012/09/whats-up-with-whatsapp-
a-s...](http://wnstnsmth.net/blog/2012/09/whats-up-with-whatsapp-a-summary-of-
the-recent-security-flaws-for-the-ignorant-user))

